# I can't find a story. Help, pls!



## Kalsim (Dec 26, 2022)

A few months ago there was a story on furaffinity. If my memory serves me, there were such characters as a gryphon (MapleGryph) and a penguin (Jack_Groster). The story was that the gryphon kidnapped him and raped him to death, and then he was restored.
Now I've been looking for this story, but I couldn't find it. I remember that there was a picture on the preview from here:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/46685405/


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Kalsim said:


> A few months ago there was a story on furaffinity. If my memory serves me, there were such characters as a gryphon (MapleGryph) and a penguin (Jack_Groster). The story was that the gryphon kidnapped him and raped him to death, and then he was restored.
> Now I've been looking for this story, but I couldn't find it. I remember that there was a picture on the preview from here:
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/46685405/


Have you tried reaching out to the author and/or the character owners directly?


----------



## Kalsim (Dec 26, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Have you tried reaching out to the author and/or the character owners directly?


No, I can't even remember who's author


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Kalsim said:


> No, I can't even remember who's author


Try sending a note to Jack_Groster. He still seems to be still active.


----------

